# The Scof and a dip in the Provo



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Headed up to Scofield this morning. The weather on the way up made me wonder if mother nature was going to shortened my trip by several hours as I encountered rain sleet and snow in the canyon. I got on the water by 8:45 and although it was pretty cold and windy I only had to deal with little bits of rain and snow flurries and by noonish the sun made its appearance.

I ended up landing eight Tigers (biggest being about 14") and one 17" Cutt. I caught em' on a Lucky Craft, a Curly's, and a sparkled red and white jig fished/retrieved slowly.

Here are a couple pics...........




























In route home I decided to try my luck with the recently opened Provo (west of I-15). I hit a couple holes with no luck and moved to another spot. I found myself standing on a rock above a rather steep embankment of the river. I was tying another one on and yep wait for it...................slipped on some moss on the rock lost my balance and fell backwards into the river up past my waist. After the initial shock, I was pleaded to discover that the water wasn't too cold. It kinda sucked, but I absolutely positive it looked freaking hilarious. I wish someone was there to catch it on film. I then made my somber "walk of shame" back to the SUV with wet clothes and sloshing boots. I couldn't help but laugh at myself.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet, what color of Curleys did you get them on?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

It was two-sided Chartreuse and Silver. I haven't really fished them much and it was my first time landing a fish with one. I'm going to toss another one next trip and if it continues to produce I may have to introduce them into my repertoire.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I think you will come to like them. Next time try the gold/black dot or Camelion. The orange and chartreuse tiger are killer too.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

just curious where would i pick up some lucky crafts i have heard alot about them recently and could never find them around the provo area? also what ones may be good to start with i never remember when i go to sportsmans but i was told that they dont have them there 

sorry i dont mean to hijak your thread just curios


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> just curious where would i pick up some lucky crafts i have heard alot about them recently and could never find them around the provo area? also what ones may be good to start with i never remember when i go to sportsmans but i was told that they dont have them there
> 
> sorry i dont mean to hijak your thread just curios


Sportsmans does carry them. Fish Tech and Anglers Den also have them.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> just curious where would i pick up some lucky crafts i have heard alot about them recently and could never find them around the provo area? also what ones may be good to start with i never remember when i go to sportsmans but i was told that they dont have them there
> 
> sorry i dont mean to hijak your thread just curios


I get mine from Sportsmans and Cabelas. My favorites are the Ghost Brown, Ghost Minnow, and Rainbow Pointers in the 65 and 78 sizes


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry I was just wondering how much open water is up at scofield now I might make it up there on Wednesday


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

A bit of a guesstimate, but I'd say 60%-70% of the lake is open. Good luck on Wed, I'm pumped to hear how you do.


----------



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

I should've gone here Sat, instead of to East Canyon, it started snowing hard at about 11AM at EC, waiting to see if it would pass for about 30 minutes, when it didn't ended up cutting the trip short.....


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

I took two baths in the Provo last summer. Lost a good box of flys from my graceful wading. It was cold enough in July and August. I would not want to be in that water this time of year, that's for sure. Glad you're ok after your fall.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on Scofield. It's nice to hear that some open water is happening in the area.


----------

